# This has got to be illegal!!



## Mwiggz36 (Jun 18, 2010)

A friend of mine shows me a video, he got off YouTube, were it shows a bunch of punks harassing Law Enforcement. As I watch this, I asked myself, isn't this obstruction of justice at minimum? Link provided below.





!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

LOL ! "leave the innocent people alone."


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Uber ghey, whackers on the other end of the spectrum


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

They really showed them. Damn the man!!

The cops still got their paycheck that week and these virgins spent their Friday or Saturday night following then around for free. Hahaha


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

How did that work out for their asshole friend who got time for wiretapping?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i miss the old days

_hey son, that's a nice camera................whap,whap,whap !!!_

a quick trip the the ER for some stitches followed by a night on a cold steel bench would end that nonsense real quick.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

That's teetering pretty close to intimidation. If they're outing plain-clothes officers conducting investigations, combined with the "not going to be busting any more people today, are ya" and "leave peaceful people alone", I think their actions clearly rise to intimidating an officer who may testify in a criminal case.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Guys with little dicks have a lot of free time on their hands along with something else.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Ch268 Section 34 no?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Dont you think the cops got your friends plates and checking who's naughty and nice.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Real undercover. Obvious cops in unmarked albeit chevy impalas with LED emergency lighting mounted all over in plain view, and parked at the police station. Nice work!! Dumbass.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought that too. Maybe unmarked and plain clothes, but def not UC


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Any PD vehicle that doesn't have a roof-mounted lightbar AND graphics is "undercover" to the schmucks who pay their salary. .


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

What happened to the good ole *Hickory Shampoo* ?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Tuna said:


> What happened to the good ole *Hickory Shampoo* ?


Unfortunately they knnow what they can get away with. Though I think a Disordely charge could easily be made there. Is it worth the harrasment that is sure to follow from these assholes, is another story


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

After watching this video, I have decided on a few things if I ever encounter Cop Block activists. 1. I wouldn't hide my face. They seemed to take extreme pleasure in the fact that one of the officers is hiding his face. 2. I would kill them with kindness because it is obvious they take extreme pleasure in annoying police officers, so I wouldn't give them that satisfaction. 3. I would politely make it very clear to them that they can follow and film if they want, but if they interfere or get too close to me, they will be spending a few hours as guests of the police department in the gray bar motel.


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

I like how they're calling them "undercover", and then the officer walks out wearing the shirt with POLICE on the back, and still refer to them as "undercover".


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

There is a thread on this posted in The Green Room

http://www.masscops.com/threads/cop-block-org.99020/#post-700665


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> There is a thread on this posted in The Green Room
> 
> http://www.masscops.com/threads/cop-block-org.99020/#post-700665[/quote]
> 
> I hear ya, but the OP is not green so in all fairness he wouldnt know that.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Time for the OP to turn GREEN


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Eh, I cant hold a gun to anyone's head.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I would like to see their reaction when their crying in the street after someone steals their camera and demanding the police do something. Nerds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

I want these douchebags to approach me on my last day before retirement.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Another thing that I will not do if encountered by these people, or any other type of activist, is run away. I can understand not wanting to put up with these little snots, but we run the streets. Not them! They enjoyed a little victory here. They won't have one at my expense.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

mtc said:


> I'd like to follow THEM while they're following the cops...


Your trip would end up in their mommys basement.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Fantastic! A shower of langers went to a police station AND found police there. Eejits! Nothing's changed here!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Fantastic! A shower of langers went to a police station AND found police there. Eejits! Nothing's changed here!


Long time no post, we thought we ran you off!


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Too bad they wern't following them to serve a warrant on some pysho holed up with 3 AK's and a couple of handguns. Go right ahead and film girls, get right up and close. OOPS, maybe not that close, sorry.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Fantastic! A shower of langers , Eejits! /quote]
> 
> Langers? Eejits ? Great,now I need to Google.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

mtc said:


> I'd like to follow THEM while they're following the cops...


 Can I ride with you?! hahah


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

I've never seen or heard of these shitheads until today. Researched cop block. My god, good luck doing that to me or anyone else on the job down in MA. Unbelievable who takes the fucking time to do this shit. I've got a great place for that little camera, shithead.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Eejit-idiot
Langer-dick, fool or drunk. Funny how those three things are interchangeable in the motherland ;-)

My personal favorite is tinker- scum, thief (gypsy)


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Code 3 said:


> I've never seen or heard of these shitheads until today. Researched cop block. My god, good luck doing that to me or anyone else on the job down in MA. Unbelievable who takes the fucking time to do this shit. I've got a great place for that little camera, shithead.


Just explored their site, pretty friggin lame if you ask me. People need to get a job, hobby, life etc...

http://www.copblock.org/


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Code 3 said:


> I've never seen or heard of these shitheads until today. Researched cop block. My god, good luck doing that to me or anyone else on the job down in MA. Unbelievable who takes the fucking time to do this shit. I've got a great place for that little camera, shithead.


Ironically, they are right in NH...IIRC, one of their "leaders" got charged with illegal wiretapping for trying it in MA.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

frank said:


> Ironically, they are right in NH...IIRC, one of their "leaders" got charged with illegal wiretapping for trying it in MA.


Not suprised Frank. Everyone is a product of their environment.


----------

